# Improved G0602 Compound Clamp



## RJSakowski (Apr 20, 2015)

Several years ago, I designed a beefed up compound clamp for the Grizzly 9 x 19 lathe, based upon several designs I had seen on various websites.  When I got my G0602, the first improvement that I made was to replace its compound clamp.  

I made the clamp from a piece of 5/8" steel plate the same width as the cross feed slide and the length equal to twice the distance from the pivot hole to the front of the slide.  The additional thickness gave increased rigidity and prevented bowing of the clamp, thereby improving clamping. 

The original screw spacing was maintained for the four additional screws located at the corners of the clamp.   The screw holes were counterbored and washers were made to keep the bottom of the screws slightly above the clamp Six hex head M8 screws  with the heads faced down for clearance were used.  A step was milled on either side of the clamp to permit necessary clearance for the hex head screws.  A cutout at the front of the clamp provides visibility for the protractor dial without seriously compromising the clamp integrity.
In addition to making the clamp, I also added three more screws to the protractor dial to improve rigidity there.
The final assembly greatly enhances the rigidity of the tool post assembly.


----------



## TacticalAnt (Dec 6, 2020)

Did the additional height of the clamp raise the compound?


----------



## KevinM (Dec 6, 2020)

The original compound still sits on the cross slide, this clamp just pushes down harder.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 9, 2020)

There's a guy on ebay who sells those, in fact he has one with a blemish for like$55. Anyway, I have been considering this mod for a year. TBH, drilling and tapping the compound scares me for some reason...not that I haven't already heavily modified my lathe. Am I alone here?
Nice work! Did you do that on your Tormach or primarily on you G0602? I feel like I could CNC that on my Tormach in just a couple setups.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 9, 2020)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> There's a guy on ebay who sells those, in fact he has one with a blemish for like$55. Anyway, I have been considering this mod for a year. TBH, drilling and tapping the compound scares me for some reason...not that I haven't already heavily modified my lathe. Am I alone here?
> Nice work! Did you do that on your Tormach or primarily on you G0602? I feel like I could CNC that on my Tormach in just a couple setups.


The guy is Peter Belfonti.  He based his compound clamp on the above design.  One difference is that he uses studs and nuts rather than bolt as I had.
His kit includes the drill and tap along with the parts.  Speaking from experience, his price is more than fair.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 9, 2020)

As to drilling and tapping the cross slide, the improved clamp is a major improvement.  I would never go back to the OEM clamp so drilling and tapping the additional holes was a no brainer for me.  In fact, I have an additional set of holes at the rear of the cross slid which give me a secondary position for the compound and effectively about 7" of additional range.  Useful if I ever want to machine from the back side.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 10, 2020)

@RJSakowski all great points AND I have needed another .5" once and those extra holes/ different position would have been so helpful. Any added rigidity would also be very welcomed!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Oct 1, 2021)

I guess when I made my 6 bolt clamp...I didn't realize where the plans came from.. Thanks RJ!


----------

